# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Passengers (2008) 720p BluRay DTS x264-ESiR

## nhimbien12

After a plane crash, a young therapist, Claire, is assigned by her mentor to counsel the flight's five survivors. When they share their recollections of the incident -- which some say include an explosion that the airline claims never happened -- Claire is intrigued by Eric, the most secretive of the passengers. Just as Claire's professional relationship with Eric -- despite her better judgment -- blossoms into a romance, the survivors begin to disappear mysteriously, one by one. Claire suspects that Eric may hold all the answers and becomes determined to uncover the truth, no matter the consequences.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449487/ Ratings: 5.7/10 from 16,542 users Thể loại: Drama | Mystery | Romance

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Passengers (2008) 720p BluRay DTS x264-ESiR
FS - Passengers (2008) 720p BluRay DTS x264-ESiR Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Passengers (2008) 720p BluRay DTS x264-ESiR*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

